
Go Will Dominate the Next Decade - badri
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/go-dominate-next-decade-ian-eyberg
======
transfire
Yet, I think it is important for people to understand Go is not a replacement
for C. No one is going to be writing kernel modules or drivers in Go. For that
one needs to look at new languages like D and Rust. But Go can replace Java.
And if Google ever puts Go on equal footing with Java for Android development.
Then, yes indeed, this article predicts true.

However, there are a couple of other languages out there that I expect will
have a bright future too (Julia and Elixir) and others that might prove a
surprise success (Crystal) So don't go thinking Go is the _only_ choice you
for your company going forward.

Now, if Go would just support generics I would be much more inclined to use Go
too.

~~~
badri
Their rationale behind not having generics:
[https://golang.org/doc/faq#generics](https://golang.org/doc/faq#generics)

------
gmmeyer
I realized he had no idea what he was talking about when the author called
Node a framework. It's a runtime. That's more than just a pedantic difference.

~~~
fit2rule
What framework doesn't have a runtime?

